# Where do you live?



## Stan (Jan 2, 2010)

We still have the problem of members not providing any clue as to their location. We have people looking for material or tools and people offering help but neither showing even what continent they are on. The world is very small on the internet, but shipping around the world is not instantaneous and can be very expensive.


----------



## putputman (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree. I notice that many new comers tell where they are from in their introduction but do not put it in their profile. I think it should be a mandatory part of the registration to at least name the country you are in. You certainly could not be identified by that if that is a concern.     How about it RAKE60?? ??? ???

There are advantages in showing your location. If you have been reading these posts for any length of time, you will see that some close friendships have been made. Even visit with one another. It sounds like several members are planning to meet face to face at Cabin Fever. I'll bet that will be fun.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 2, 2010)

Stan I agree this has been put out before and it is posted in the into area. 
I may start putting locations in personal text area. it realy is easy folks and I will galdly help anyone that asks. 
Tin


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 2, 2010)

It was a while before I listed my location, simply because there was no where to put it!


----------



## John Rudd (Jan 2, 2010)

Tin,

You can have a member map...speaks for itself..I think its available as a bolt on for the forum software

Ok the picture I've attached is of the UK...you could go large as they say at KFC.. ;D


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 2, 2010)

We have had a Member map for a long time. It is located at the top left under Menu and is the forth one down.

Kenny


----------



## John Rudd (Jan 2, 2010)

1Kenny  said:
			
		

> We have had a Member map for a long time. It is located at the top left under Menu and is the forth one down.
> 
> Kenny



Oops...Sorry didnt see that...Feel free to delete my posts on this..


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 2, 2010)

No problem, John.

Kenny


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah the map is there...but it seems a whole lot more convenient to have it in the post somewhere.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, the only reason I'm on the map is because I once posted myself on the same utility somewhere else.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 2, 2010)

I see a lot of members don't fill out their Profile Summery completely. There's a place to enter your location. If you want to know where a member is from just click on their name in the thread and it will take you to their profile. 

On Mad Modder the country you live in is displayed when you fill out the form completely in the membership profile.

Bernd


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 2, 2010)

we have asked folk in the past to put there general location in the personal text area witch shows up as part of the avatar or in the signature area ether one is easy to see and only has to be typed once. This is addition to having it in the profile. 
Tin


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 2, 2010)

putputman  said:
			
		

> I think it should be a mandatory part of the registration to at least name the country you are in.


I don't believe anybody should have to reveal anything about themselves that they do not want to.

That being said, there has been more than one time where I would have liked to help someone and couldnt because there profile did not contain an E-mail address or any other contact info. I was contacted a few weeks ago by a fellow who knew I was looking for some specific info. He got my E-mail address from this very board and sent it over. Nice surprize for me.


----------



## Stan (Jan 2, 2010)

You got the idea Steve. Some people don't. They post that they would like to borrow a special tool or need a small piece of, but who is going to offer to send it without knowing where the poster lives?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 2, 2010)

> I don't believe anybody should have to reveal anything about themselves that they do not want to.


No one here is asking for mailing addresses or longitude and latitude within 10 feet to be made public heck not even the town you live in unless you want to all that is asked is country and state province nearest large city as needed. 
it is hard to help someone if you do not even know what continent they are on. 
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Jan 2, 2010)

I will not make it mandatory for anyone to give their location.
Some people are very uncomfortable with doing that.

My Father would be a prime example. He will not allow my Mother 
to use a credit card on a secure web site, but using it a retail store 
is OK. I can not convince him that those transactions are also
internet processed. :

I couldn't hide if I wanted to.
I'm in the East End of Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania.
Anyone who is ambitious enough to Google my info would easily locate me
at a GPS location of North 40° 56' 49" X West 78° 57' 28"
If they want a closer look try this:






That image is from *Google Maps*.
Put your address or I.P. signature in there and see what it finds.
The days of anonymity are long gone. There are still people who are
not ready to accept that fact. I will not force that fact on them.

Rick


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 3, 2010)

It doesn't have to be their location, Rick. Just a regional reference. Like Idaho. That doesn't tell anyone where I live.
Many people ask for help, like "where do I get this widget?". Fourteen people may answer, but 13 of them were a total waste of time because they were telling a guy in England to go to a place in America.

Dean


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 3, 2010)

Where the heck is Idaho?


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 3, 2010)

Ha! You'll never find me, Wes!
Never!!


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 3, 2010)

Poweder Keg

 Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof}
I just noticed your note under your avatar.
Life is tough, It's even tougher if your stupid:O)

I know a few people I would like to send that to!


----------



## rake60 (Jan 3, 2010)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Where the heck is Idaho?



Catch Up Wes!

Punxsutawney Pennsylvania is the center of the universe.
Idaho is someplace west of there....
Rof}

Rick


----------



## jack.39 (Jan 3, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Punxsutawney Pennsylvania ...........Rick......



Is this not the place we could never pronounce, where once a year, you guys aggravate some sleeping groundhog named Punxsutawney Chump?

jack


----------



## shred (Jan 3, 2010)

I can see both sides of this, having worked in the security field for a bit. It's amazing what can be put together these days. For 95% of us that won't matter, but for a few, it can be a big deal. It's a lot easier for a stalker to just poke around ME shows and clubs in Idaho, say than searching the entire US or world.


----------



## rockets (Jan 3, 2010)

I live in Northern Scotland, about 35 miles west of Inverness and 70 miles east of Aberdeen. If anyone wanted to stalk me at the moment they would have to wear their winter thermals, particularly if they wanted to hang around outside my shed. It's jolly cold and rather snowy right now.

Rockets.


----------



## itowbig (Jan 3, 2010)

i think it dont really matter much but for those that think nobody could find u, u better wake up this is the age of computers and we can find u with just a little bit of research so really it dont matter if you post a location where you are a simple city would be ok.  really your personal life could be and probably is being watched by someone some where and you will never know. look at the satellites they see you sitting in your pool out side inside it dont matter . they are probably watching u shower and u will never know. todays a bit different then yesterday. the high powers have the teck stuff. so u cant hide give it up. man they can see though no matter where u are unless ur walls are made of lead but even then i dunno. just my two penny's (witch are worth 4 penny's in the scap)  its a matter of time we will find u ha ha ha ha


----------



## firebird (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi

I have my location in my profile settings but it doesn't show up on my posts???? Should it??

Cheers

Rich


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 3, 2010)

Rich,
It does not transfer from your profile location to anyplace on your post directly. 
You have to add it into the profile either in the signature line or the text box for the picture/text on the right side of your profile edit page. You don't have to have a photo there to add text.
Gail in NM


----------



## tel (Jan 3, 2010)

It does now Rich, just plugged it in for ya.


----------



## firebird (Jan 3, 2010)

as if by magic Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm:

Cheers Tel


----------



## AlasdairM (Jan 3, 2010)

rockets  said:
			
		

> I live in Northern Scotland, about 35 miles west of Inverness and 70 miles east of Aberdeen....



Isn't 70 miles east of Aberdeen a bit on the wet side?!

A


----------



## jack.39 (Jan 3, 2010)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> i think it dont really matter much but for those that think nobody could find u, u better wake up this is the age of computers and we can find u with just a little bit of research so really it dont matter if you post a location where you are a simple city would be ok. .....



My nephew, a lifetime student of Social Mores, but having few technical smarts, actually believes "they" can watch our activities in our living rooms by using our T-V sets, and listen to us through our 'phones, even when turned off.

Ultimate paranoid? jack


----------



## Artie (Jan 3, 2010)

Its not the TV im worried about Jack. Its the 'dreaded computer screen'... is that you I can see in there Jack?........


----------



## jack.39 (Jan 3, 2010)

Artie  said:
			
		

> Its not the TV im worried about Jack. Its the 'dreaded computer screen'... is that you I can see in there Jack?........



Believe this or not: I was trained in Digital Computers when they were in their infancy (DeVry Technical Institute, 1963 Graduate). So, theory-etically I am supposed to be able to design 'em, and fix 'em, two things which today are falsehoods, since I never kept up on the technology's advance. 

But, the B.S. terminology is still the same, so I use it to look smarter than I am! And, yeah, you're right, they tell me there is something called "web-cam", but I don't really know anything about it......................jack


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Aluminum foil wrapped around your head will keep them from reading your mind you know.
 :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 3, 2010)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Aluminum foil wrapped around your head will keep them from reading your mind you know.


Wear aluminum foil on your head, and EVERYONE will know what you're thinking. ;D


----------



## jack.39 (Jan 4, 2010)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Wear aluminum foil on your head, and EVERYONE will know what you're thinking. ;D



I don't dare; sight of it would send them looking for that funny chair with the straps on it...............jack


----------



## rockets (Jan 28, 2010)

AlasdairM  said:
			
		

> Isn't 70 miles east of Aberdeen a bit on the wet side?!
> 
> A



Typo, I meant west of course! I could be on an oil rig though couldn't I?


----------



## spuddevans (Jan 28, 2010)

I live in a little town in Northern Ireland called Portadown, on a map it is just a tiny bit south of the big puddle called Lough Neagh, or about 30 miles from Belfast and about 80 miles from Dublin.

Tim


----------



## Lew_Merrick_PE (Jan 28, 2010)

jack.39  said:
			
		

> My nephew, a lifetime student of Social Mores, but having few technical smarts, actually believes "they" can watch our activities in our living rooms by using our T-V sets, and listen to us through our 'phones, even when turned off.



Back in the spring of 1977, a friend of mine came to visit me while I was still in college -- sharing a house with a rather rowdy bunch. He hooked up something to the TV set and "recorded" (long before VCR's were available retail) the party we held in his honor. The friend in question worked for one of the (many) "Alphabet Agencies" we have here in the U.S. He *may* have tricked us (few people know how small a camera can be), but I think not. The video showed our "party" from the viewpoint of the TV.

It *is* true that any "modern" (post-1980 landline) telephone *can* be turned on "remotely" and used to listen in on conversations happening in the area of pick-up. This was disclosed in the John Gotti case back in the mid-1980's.

Truth is stranger than fiction -- and it doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 28, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Catch Up Wes!
> 
> Punxsutawney Pennsylvania is the center of the universe.
> Idaho is someplace west of there....
> ...



It seems, Rick, that living there you would be making the same engine over and over again...


----------



## rake60 (Jan 28, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> It seems, Rick, that living there you would be making the same engine over and over again...




I often do, just to get *one* that will run!

Groundhog Day is less than a week away, so that movie should be showing up again soon.
Now PETA is protesting Groundhog Day. They want to see an animatronic model used.
Seriously! Here's the link: http://www.peta.org/MC/NewsItem.asp?id=14197
You just never know when your tiny town may receive national attention.

Rick


----------



## SAM in LA (Jan 28, 2010)

Now PETA is protesting Groundhog Day. They want to see an animatronic model used.
Seriously! Here's the link: http://www.peta.org/MC/NewsItem.asp?id=14197
You just never know when your tiny town may receive national attention.

Doesn't everyone belong to PETA?

Thats (People who Eat Tasty Animals)


----------

